# هل من يخلصنى من الامى



## جمال المصرى (23 يوليو 2008)

سلام ونعمة لكم جميعا اسمى جمال احب ان اعرف دينى الجديد ممكن من يرشدنى لاننى للان بالاوراق مسلم وانا اريد بكل قلبى ان اكون مسيحيا وانا اخترت الرب يسوع لى ابا ومخلصا لى هل من يرشدنى ويساعدنى وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## amjad-ri (24 يوليو 2008)

سلام المسيح  عليك اخي المصري 

ان كنت  حقا تريد هذا  الشئ  ؟

اذهب الى اقرب كنيسة 

لكن  قبل  ذهابك

شاهد فلم   الام المسيح. 

و فكر هل يمكنك ان  تحمل صليبك و تتبع المسيح كما نحن نتبعهو ؟

و  ان كنت جاد في كلامك  !!!

ف المسيح  دائما حضنهو مفتوح  

و في اي وقت .

الله و ابنو  ينورو طريقك​


----------



## جمال المصرى (24 يوليو 2008)

صدقنى المشكلة اننى ذهبت بس مافى مساعدة يمكن الشك او الخوف من القوانين فانا بدولة عربية وانا مستعد للنزول لاى بدل غير اللى انا بيها تكون لاتطلب فيزا ولو مصر فهى بلدى مستعد انزل بس بالوقت دة هيتطلب حمايتى وشكرا انا مش هقول البلد حتى لاتشطب المشاركة ومرسى للاهتمام


----------



## جمال المصرى (24 يوليو 2008)

صلوا من أجلي...


----------



## جمال المصرى (24 يوليو 2008)

اتمنى من كل مسيحى ان يصلى لى وان يقبلنى الرب ابن له


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل من يخلصنى من الامى*



جمال المصرى قال:


> اتمنى من كل مسيحى ان يصلى لى وان يقبلنى الرب ابن له



*سلام المسيح يكون لك أخى جمال
أولا: المسيحية ليست هوية نضعها بين مستنداتنا, المسيحية إيمان وعلاقة أبوية مع الله, لذا فأنت مسيحي لأنك, كما تقول, آمنت بالسيد المسيح كرب وفادى
ثانيا: علمت من كتاباتك أنك فى الأردن تقريبا, والأردن بلد راقى ولا يوجد فيه تعصب, كما توجد هناك كنيسة قبطية, أذهب إليها كمسيحي ولا توجد صعوبة فى ذلك
ثالثا: ما هى نوع الحماية التى تطلبها, حماية المسيح لك تفوق كل ما تطلبه منا
رابعا: ممكن تراسلنى على الخاص إن إردت*


----------



## جمال المصرى (25 يوليو 2008)

اوكى  ياريت اميلك ونتكلم وياريت يكون فى افادة لى من ناحية التعميد والحماية وشكرا


----------



## ديديموس (25 يوليو 2008)

جمال المصرى قال:


> اوكى  ياريت اميلك ونتكلم وياريت يكون فى افادة لى من ناحية التعميد والحماية وشكرا



سيد جمال 

وحده المسيح الذي يحمينا فلا تطلب حماية من غيره ، فهو القادر أن يحميك إن كنت حقاً تطلبه من كل قلبك


----------



## جمال المصرى (25 يوليو 2008)

اكيد الرب بيحمينا جميعا بس حكم الردة بالاسلام هى القتل؟


----------



## ديديموس (25 يوليو 2008)

جمال المصرى قال:


> اكيد الرب بيحمينا جميعا بس حكم الردة بالاسلام هى القتل؟



سيد جمال 

إن لم تكن مستعداً لتحمل كل شيء لأجل المسيح ناظراً للمسيح وحده بل وحتى الاستشهاد لأجل المسيح فيفضل أن تبقى في الاسلام


----------



## جمال المصرى (25 يوليو 2008)

اولا اخى الفاضل  مش انت اللى تقرر ان استنى بالاسلام او اكون مسيحيا ثانيا دة اختيارى انا مش اختيارك او اختيار اى انسان اخر حتى ولو كان مين انا تعاملى مع الرب وثانيا انا ماطلبت مساعدة منك انت انا بقول انت لو بايد اى انسان التوجية بس انما ان اكون هيك او هيك دة قرارى ان وشكر


----------



## ديديموس (25 يوليو 2008)

جمال المصرى قال:


> اولا اخى الفاضل  مش انت اللى تقرر ان استنى بالاسلام او اكون مسيحيا ثانيا دة اختيارى انا مش اختيارك او اختيار اى انسان اخر حتى ولو كان مين انا تعاملى مع الرب وثانيا انا ماطلبت مساعدة منك انت انا بقول انت لو بايد اى انسان التوجية بس انما ان اكون هيك او هيك دة قرارى ان وشكر



سيدي الفاضل أنت لست أول إنسان يريد المسيحية 

لكن لكي لا تتعب ولكي لا تكون لك الأواخر أشر من الأوائل فتعود تنكر الإيمان بسبب ما ستلقاه من اضطهادات (كما هو مكتوب في رسالة معلمنا بطرس الرسول الثانية الاصحاح الثاني)

فإن كنت تريد حماية بشرية أو غيرها ، فثق أنك لن تصلح 

فربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح أمرنا قائلاً :

وَلاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلَكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ (مت  10 :  28)

فإن خفنا من الذين يقتلون الجسد، فقد كسرنا وصيته ونستحق للدينونة 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل من يخلصنى من الامى*



جمال المصرى قال:


> اوكى  ياريت اميلك ونتكلم وياريت يكون فى افادة لى من ناحية التعميد والحماية وشكرا



*الخاص هو الرسائل الخاصة فى المنتدى, وممنوع طلب الإيميل الشخصيى لأى عضو, وما الذى يمنع شرح أحتياجاتك لنا جميعاً*


----------



## جمال المصرى (26 يوليو 2008)

اني هنا لأعلن قبولي بك يا يسوع المسيح ربا ومخلصا وفاديا
وأشكرك لأرشادي الى نورك 
أعترف بحالتي الخاطئة وبحاجتي لمغفرتك 
كما اؤمن انك تألمت للتكفير عن خطاياي 
وأدعوك للسكون في قلبي وحياتي 
أزل ظلام قلبي يا ربي وأنر طريقي وحياتي 
اسلم حياتي لمشيئتك ولخدمتك  

فصلوا من اجلى


----------

